# Best plants for around hive?



## ChetPunisher (Jan 8, 2011)

I will have a hive in my normal sized back yard, behind my garage and a 7 foot fence. What would be the best plants to have around the hive? Wildflowers? Clover? Any suggestions?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I like short grass around my hives. But you must be refering to plants that your bees will forage on. From what I have seen, bees fly a distance away from their hives to forage, so you might want to get your neighbors to plant nectar producing plants. Someone else will have to tell you what those are. Good beekeeping to you.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

I have butterfly bushes planted and I was a friendly neighbor and gave my neighbors free butterfly bushes to plant in their FAR backyards. I also have seen WILD butterfly bushes start growing in vacant lots and easements...but, that is all that I can recommend.  I have planted clover as ground cover all around my beehives, and covering that 1/2 of my backyard.


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lemon Grass, plant Lemon Grass aroung hives, you will be glad you did.


----------



## ChetPunisher (Jan 8, 2011)

Will Lemon Grass survive in Michigan?


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

yes it will get the PLANTS from (easy to grow bulbs .com) comes in 5" pots for about 10 bucks


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Lemon grass is for zones 9-11 Michigan must be warmer than i thought !


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

caribou0_0 said:


> Lemon Grass, plant Lemon Grass aroung hives, you will be glad you did.


why?


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lemmon grass to bees is like catnip to kittys


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

How about all the white clover you can plant!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Read up on Buttonbush if you have moist soil conditions, lots of necter for them girls.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Does lemon grass bloom? I know the bees like the smell of lemon grass oil but, do they get anything out of the lemon grass plant?


----------

